

Show HN: Real-time Twitter sentiments, visualized. - dem
http://marketsense.ooda.ca

======
dem
This small webapp measures Twitter sentiment along seven psychological axes
based on a paper by Bollen, 2010, titled Twitter mood predicts the stock
market.

It's a work in progress and a MVP.

As a webapp it is similar to A World of Tweets by frogdesign, tweetping.net by
Franck Ernewein and the hedonometer.org.

